# I never thought I would find anyone like you



## Cynthia F

Thank you for all your kind replies. I have another request, could someone please help with the following....

I never thought I would find anyone like you.


----------



## NotNow

Nigdy nie myślałam, żebym znalazła kogoś takiego jak Ty.


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you!


----------



## BezierCurve

> Nigdy nie myślałam, żebym znalazła kogoś takiego jak Ty


is not too bad, however lit. it means: I never thought to find someone like you. My proposition (if it's not too late that is ):

*Nigdy nie myślałam, że spotkam kogoś takiego jak Ty.*


----------



## kknd

Or simply switching in Notnow_'s _Nigdy nie myślałam, żebym znalazła kogoś takiego jak Ty._ from past tense in subordinate clause into future: _Nigdy nie myślałam, że znajdę kogoś takiego jak Ty._ (I was thinking then about past/now: "I found/find" vs. I was thinking then about future: that "I'll find") When thinking about it I'm not sure if NotNow_'s variant isn't used regionally. Nonetheless version with 'spotkać' (meet) seems a little bit more distinguished.


----------



## NotNow

BezierCurve said:


> is not too bad, however lit. it means: I never thought to find someone like you. My proposition (if it's not too late that is ):
> 
> *Nigdy nie myślałam, że spotkam kogoś takiego jak Ty.*


 
I'm confused. Wouldn't _I never thought to find someone like you_ be 
_Nigdy nie myślałam znaleźć kogoś takiego jak Ty_?


----------



## Thomas1

NotNow_ said:


> I'm confused. Wouldn't _I never thought to find someone like you_ be
> _Nigdy nie myślałam znaleźć kogoś takiego jak Ty_?


We wouldn't use this wording in Polish.*
I think that the closest translation to the original, which sounds fairly good in Polish, is yours corrected by kknd. 
However, the verb _znaleźć _is not used this way in Polish as it is in English. To my ears it jars a bit, and it is much more natural to use _spotkać_, which is, I believe, one of the shades of _find _in the sentence in question.


*Note that the original doesn't use the infinitive object, it uses a subordinate clause. The constructions used in English, that still sound idiomatic to a native speaker, don't always translate with the same ones into other languages, where they may sound stilted and/or unidiomatic.


----------



## Greg from Poland

Hi guys

I think that "Nigdy nie sądziłam, że spotkam kogoś takiego jak Ty" sounds really nice, it's perfectly acceptable.


----------



## kknd

The sentence provided by Notnow_ is still perfectly understandable and I think that this pattern could be used in the past (probably as calque from German/French). All in all it doesn't sound good as Thomas1 explained.

When learning foreign language I noticed that it helps using (well explained modern and correct) grammar of language learned. This also helps avoiding transfers of grammar patterns from mother tounge to foreign language.


----------



## Cynthia F

Wow, I'm spoilt for choice, thank you everyone for your contributions.

Now the quest is on to find the perfect card to write the perfect quote in!!!


----------

